
MicroPython 1.8.1 release - pfalcon
https://github.com/micropython/micropython/releases/tag/v1.8.1
======
BuckRogers
I preferred the original title.

"MicroPython continues to rock on with 1.8.1 release "

\m/ :D \m/

------
martindg
I have been interested in MicroPython for while due to a project I am working
on. That requires a great level of portability of my python code. I have not
been able, however, to compile a _working_ standalone executable.

~~~
pfalcon
Try to follow README at
[https://github.com/micropython/micropython](https://github.com/micropython/micropython)
\- it gives detailed (and simple) steps to build MicroPython. We also have
continuous integration system ("build passing" badge in the same README), you
can compare known good build process with what you get and see where it goes
wrong for you. Finally, you can ask for help on the forum.

